
Obama Drops Syria Training Plan, Shifts to Equipping Fighters - cryoshon
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-09/obama-revamping-syria-rebel-strategy-amid-challenge-from-russia
======
cryoshon
"General Lloyd Austin, the head of U.S. Central Command, told a Senate hearing
last month that only “four or five” of about 50 U.S.-trained rebels were in
the fight against Islamic State at that point. Lawmakers of both parties
called the program a failure.

“So we’re counting on our fingers and toes at this point,when we had
envisioned 5,400 by the end of the year,” Senator Claire McCaskill, a Missouri
Democrat said.

Congress appropriated $500 million for the training effort in this fiscal
year. Of that, $300 million has been obligated so far, with $42 million under
contract as of May, the most recent data available. The program is separate
from a classified training effort run by the Central Intelligence Agency."

That's a fuck ton of cash to train 4 or 5 guys. I am betting most of this
money went directly to the black budget.

